

Golang Internals, Part 2: Diving into the Go Compiler - signa11
http://blog.altoros.com/golang-internals-part-2-diving-into-the-go-compiler.html

======
akavel
Site down?

 _> It's not just you! [http://blog.altoros.com](http://blog.altoros.com)
looks down from here._

[http://isup.me/blog.altoros.com](http://isup.me/blog.altoros.com)

The Web Archive doesn't seem to help in this case, I see only a blank page too
(too much JS?):

[http://web.archive.org/web/20150317124000/http://blog.altoro...](http://web.archive.org/web/20150317124000/http://blog.altoros.com/golang-
internals-part-2-diving-into-the-go-compiler.html)

~~~
danieldk
Google Cache works:

[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Ablog...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Ablog.altoros.com%2Fgolang-
internals-part-2-diving-into-the-go-
compiler.html&oq=cache%3Ablog.altoros.com%2Fgolang-internals-part-2-diving-
into-the-go-
compiler.html&aqs=chrome..69i57j69i58.911j0j4&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=119&ie=UTF-8)

